# In which rooms do you keep a trash can?



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Other than the bathroom and kitchen, do you have trashcans (waste baskets, rubbish bins, etc.) in other rooms? Big ones, little ones? Do you have one in the car?

I feel as though every room in the house generates its own garbage so quickly. Maybe keeping a trashcan in every room - even a smallish one - would make it easier to clean...?


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

kitchen- big
bathroom #1- small
bathroom #2- small
bedroom #1- small
bedroom #2- small
computer room- small
attic- small
basement- large


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

our main trash can is in our kitchen. we then have small trash cans in the bathroom, the kid's bedrooms, the laundry room in the basement, and i have 2 in my design studio in our master bedroom.

so that's a total of 7 in our house.....all but the kitchen are small. and we only allow food garbage to be put in the kitchen can as i don't like a stinky house! lol!


----------



## mommyofatoz (Dec 15, 2008)

In our kitchen, we have a big trash can, and a big can for recyclables.
I have a small trash can by my desk (in the dining room)
Dh has a small trash can by his desk (in the living room)
We have a small trash can in the bathroom.
We have a small trash can in our bedroom
We have a small trash can in the upstairs boys bedroom
We have a large trash can downstairs in the basement for laundry lint, etc.

We usually use a grocery sack for a trash can in our van...

So, yeah, pretty much every room in the house has a trash can except the baby/toddler room...


----------



## Zannah (Jul 11, 2008)

We have a big can in our Kitchen. A small one in each of our bathrooms and a medium sized can in the laundry room. Seems to work for us although I do occasionally have to remind DH to pick his trash up from the computer desk.


----------



## mom2tristan04 (Mar 1, 2006)

We have a big trashcan in our kitchen, and a small one in our bedroom, the bathroom, and beside the computer.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

We only have three. One in the master bedroom, which is used for everything on that level of the house, one in one of the two bathrooms, and one big one in the kitchen, used for all the living/computer/dining/kitchen area of the house.

I hate emptying the things, and I hate seeing lots of trash cans around a home, so I prefer to have fewer and make people walk a little further to throw things away.









Dh just bought a new big one for the kitchen yesterday, with a foot pedal and a lid that closes itself, but slowly, not slamming shut. I'm really pleased, as I hated struggling to open it by hand when my hands were full of trash etc. And I hated it if people left it open, as then the dog went nosing in it for food. She can't get in this one, unless she works out how to use the foot pedal.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmum* 
I hate emptying the things, and I hate seeing lots of trash cans around a home, so I prefer to have fewer and make people walk a little further to throw things away.

















: We have one big one and a recycle bin in the kitchen, a small one in each bathroom, and a small one on top of the dryer for lint and trash I find in pockets.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I have little ones by the computer, the washer, and in the bedroom.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

A small one in the kitchen (we have curbside recycling and compost, so we only need a bathroom sized garbage can in the kitchen,) a full sized recycling bin in the kitchen, a compost bin in the kitchen, and a small garbage can in the bathroom. None of our other rooms generate garbage.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

We have one big one in the kitchen, and small ones in each bedroom, the bathroom, and the laundry room. Basically, the living room and dining room are the only rooms without.

I don't have one for the car, but I'm a bit picky about what goes into the car anyway. Dh thinks I'm a bit obsessive about keeping my car clean.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

We have a big one in the kitchen, two small ones in the two bathrooms, and a medium one in the laundry room. I need to get another one upstairs by the computer because the only trash can we have upstairs right now is the small one in the bathroom, and that's not cutting it.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Large trash can in:
1st floor kitchen (serves kitchen, dining room, family room and breakfast nook)
basement kitchenet (serves den, spare bedroom computer room and game room)

Small trash can in

Laundry room
All bathrooms
office (my room)
8 total, now if only I could get someone else to empty them!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

We have small ones in each of the three bathrooms. One larger one in the laundry room right off the kitchen. One in the office, and the big green huge one in our garage. That is it.


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

We basically have them where I find we need them.

3 small - laundry closet, both bathrooms
2 13gal - office, kitchen

My kids just have learned to throw away things in the kitchen or bathrooms. Our house is not too big and I find it easy to empty the 3 small ones into the kitchen one and just take it out more often.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

We have a large can in the kitchen, small cans in the bathroom, computer room, & utility room.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

We have medium-sized ones in the kitchen and laundry room. We have a small wastebasket in each bathroom, the guest bedroom, and in our bedroom. We have recycling bins in the office and the kitchen, but I think I'm going to add one in our bedroom. It gets tiresome to carry down a magazine or toilet paper core every time we finish with it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We have garbage, compost and 2 recycling bins in the kitchen, small garbage in the bathroom, large garbage and large recycling in the office, large garbage in the bedroom (which never gets used) and small garbage in my sewing room. Then there's a *LARGE* garbage (50 gallon) in the basement and a kitchen-sized one next to the dryer for lint. We used to have one in the foyer, but after it not being used for years we got rid of it.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

We have a lot: one in each bedroom and each bathroom, the laundry room, near the computer desk, and in the kitchen. I think that's 8, but at the end of the week all of the trash fits into the kitchen trash to be taken out, so we probably don't need so many.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

sheesh, all we have is a trash can in the kitchen and the two bathrooms upstairs have a small wastebasket underneath the sink -- but they hardly get used. I don't even have one in the downstairs bath because it's right off the kitchen.

For lint in the laundry room, I have a little woven basket on top of the dryer.

I don't mind walking down to the kitchen, or carrying around a trash bag if there's papers or otherwise in my kids bedrooms.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

The older girls both have small trash cans in their rooms.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Other than kitchen and bathrooms, we have one by each of our computer desks.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a tiny house so only have a largish can in the pantry in my kitchen and one smaller stainless steel closed trash can in my bathroom.

Recently, since my husband bought himself his own computer, he has been using a trashcan in the room his computer is in.

so that's 3 total

then we have our 3 outside large garbage cans.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

We just have a medium size one in the kitchen and a small one in each bathroom. I do usually keep a plastic grocery bag hanging in the laundry room that I use for dryer lint or new clothes tags and such.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

The big(ger) one is in the kitchen, all 3 bathrooms have one and there's a small one in the laundry room for lint.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

We have one in the kitchen, one in the bathroom, and that's it. The dining room, where the kids do their artwork and the computer printer is, has a bin for paper that gets recycled, though.

The house is small - it doesn't take long to take trash from any of the other rooms into the kitchen.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

3 - one by each computer
3 - bathrooms
1 - ds bedroom
1- laundry room
1 - kitchen
1 - basement
1 - garage

______

11







:


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

We don't make a lot of trash - only about two standard sized bags a week, which I stuff into one large city trash bag for pick up. We have 1 medium sized trashcan in the kitchen. The kitchen trash is emptied twice a week. I also have a compost bin in the kitchen. I keep a large recycling bin on the front porch because I don't have room in the kitchen.

I use a flowerpot as a trashcan in the bathroom (I empty it into the kitchen trash every other day). I have small wire mesh trashcan in the office for misc papers and such (it get's emptied once or twice a month, depending how often it's used). I also have another flowerpot trashcan next to my drier for lint because my washer and drier are in the basement (I empty it about once a month). We keep one large covered can outside to collect it all in until trash day.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Kitchen, office and the baby's room.


----------

